# Unlimited Food Hack! For my broke Uber peeps.



## SirNomad (Nov 5, 2018)

Download BK app.
Download GPS spoof app.
Set spoof to local McDonald's.
Create alternate emails as many times as you like.
Use emails to sign up for BK, they don't IP log.
Buy a Whopper with the Detour Promotion without driving to McDonald's.
Delete BK app.
Redownload BK app. 
Rinse, repeat as many times as you have alternate emails. 

Enjoy.

Yes it works. No they can't stop you. You paid for your food prior to pick-up.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I thought you were going to teach people how to grow potatoes behind the portapotties at the airport holding lot.


----------



## SirNomad (Nov 5, 2018)

occupant said:


> I thought you were going to teach people how to grow potatoes behind the portapotties at the airport holding lot.


Honestly thought that was common knowledge.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

That's an awful lot of work for a fast food burger.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

occupant said:


> I thought you were going to teach people how to grow potatoes behind the portapotties at the airport holding lot.


Or plant a whopper and in a few years you will have a whopper tree



Fozzie said:


> That's an awful lot of work for a fast food burger.


It makes the food taste so much better


----------

